# My aero setup.



## Eggman (Feb 20, 2006)

This is 17 days from clones with 3 inch roots. Attached are the pictures. 


Notice the new roots today, the whiter ones, the darker ones have disolored form the nutes. 

That plant has been cut back twice and 90% of the fan leaves are gone. Also, there is an issue with that plant, so it's not growing as fast as it should. 

I use marbles for a medium, and a lame 20 dollar pump (i have a backup for it) and those sprinklers. 

I yeild about a 16 -18 ounces per 4 plants in 80 days. 

I've got a 4 off/ 1 minute on timer, a fantech 6 inch exhaust fan, completly mylared and with the door shut, it's silent. No smell, no suspision, just fun ol' growin. I can shut off one side of the system for water changes or anything I need, or can have them both running. 

the room is 2x4. The exhaust vents to a hollowed out airconditioner and the cool tube keeps everything room temperature. 

In 10 years i've never had a problem until this one plant. The first 2 years sucked, but it's simple now. 

Aero is good too, but yeild is smaller.


----------



## rebelwithoutacause (Feb 20, 2006)

Very cool setup dude.  Cool you're using marbles as a medium, never seen that before but if it works it works.


----------

